# Briggs carb question



## kensim (Nov 26, 2006)

I am installing a new throttle plate in a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine with a Pulsa-jet carb. The throttle plate has two metering holes, one larger than the other. What is the correct orientation of the throttle plae and the metering holes in the bore? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model number off of your engine?
I don't recall the pulsa-jet carburetors having any holes in the throttle plate. The ones I remember were aluminum and kind of oval shaped and would only go in one way.


----------



## kensim (Nov 26, 2006)

It's a model 132232, 5 hp horizontal, circa early 1990's. The new throttle plate matches the old one, which was bent beyond repair by an errant bolt. I agree with your observation. Most of the parts diagrams show a solid oval plat with no metering holes.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you about your throttle plate, I went through all the info I have on that carburetor and none show quite what you describe. If you send me your email address, I will email you the carburetor section of the service manual that covers your model.

Does your throttle plate have a stamped mark or letter in it? The only thing I could find shows a stamping on the throttle plate and it is placed in the 3 o'clock position when looking straight down the carburetor throat.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Are we speaking of the throttle plate or the choke plate?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

tom tilson said:


> Are we speaking of the throttle plate or the choke plate?



Sounds more like he is talking about the choke plate ... when he mentions an errant screw/bolt, is probably talking about the one that holds the air cleaner assy. on and probably got it through one of the choke plate holes somehow?


----------

